# Crazy Flex Schedules



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Does anyone know what is going on with the block size and scheduling? In DFW my warehouse (DDA3-Fort Worth) started pushing the block start times further and further back into the day, now usually starting in the early afternoon. Moreover, Amazon is shrinking all the blocks to 3 and 3&1/2 hour blocks, that are getting more and more packages, about the size of what 4 hour block used to be. And whatever happened to consistent release times? They are all over the place. Anyone have any inside “Intel” on what’s going on?


----------



## surlywynch (Jun 22, 2017)

White vans.

(I have no "inside" intel, but I do frequent other Flex gripe boards.)


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is it more than 10 stops an hour?


----------



## outface (Oct 15, 2017)

I have said before. Amazon is good in learning. If more drivers refuse to take evening blocks, Amazon will tend to release more blocks in daytime.
https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-pick-up-any-evening-deliveries.213814/


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

This makes no sense for same day evening deliveries those are the ones sent at night


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> This makes no sense for same day evening deliveries those are the ones sent at night


Well duh, since all pkgs need to be attempted twice a day, those returns from other flex drivers and vans are going to magically make it back to the warehouse faster so they can be reattempted earlier..... All because we stop taking those night blocks


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Well duh, since all pkgs need to be attempted twice a day, those returns from other flex drivers and vans are going to magically make it back to the warehouse faster so they can be reattempted earlier..... All because we stop taking those night blocks


Not in my market it's all sane day packages at night says SAME on label


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

nighthawk398 said:


> Not in my market it's all sane day packages at night says SAME on label


Ah, in my market all first attempts are out by noon and any blocks after that are second attempts


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

enigmaquip said:


> Ah, in my market all first attempts are out by noon and any blocks after that are second attempts


Oh


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

outface said:


> I have said before. Amazon is good in learning. If more drivers refuse to take evening blocks, Amazon will tend to release more blocks in daytime.
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/dont-pick-up-any-evening-deliveries.213814/


I agree. Just like here in Austin. 12 offers came on all at one time. 3 hr and 4 hr. $18 and hr. Ppl need to wait and stop jumping on them so they could increase block price. Amazon is making a killing right now. We should also. I'm just saying!!!!


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> I agree. Just like here in Austin. 12 offers came on all at one time. 3 hr and 4 hr. $18 and hr. Ppl need to wait and stop jumping on them so they could increase block price. Amazon is making a killing right now. We should also. I'm just saying!!!!


Yup, forego a guaranteed $72 for the possibility of $80.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberTrucker said:


> I agree. Just like here in Austin. 12 offers came on all at one time. 3 hr and 4 hr. $18 and hr.* Ppl need to wait and stop jumping on them *so they could increase block price. Amazon is making a killing right now. We should also. I'm just saying!!!!


Cept Amazon has most trained to accept in a Mili-second.


----------



## UberTrucker (Jan 8, 2016)

UberPasco said:


> Yup, forego a guaranteed $72 for the possibility of $80.


Well for some who depend on Amazon it only makes sense to take what they give you. In my case, it's more of a, I'm bored, let's go drive. But only if the price is right. Like last night, the 3 hrs were going for $81. Compared to $54. I think it's a win win. They get packages delivered and I get paid.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

It's the opposite here. There's 4 hour blocks galore now. Despite early starts moving from 10:30 to 12:00.


----------



## wb6vpm (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll take the guaranteed $72, thanks. Cause around here, if I don't, someone else will...


----------

